# Scottish Patient Information day



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

There is an information day being held in Glasgow on Saturday 23rd February by Infertility Network with Guest Speakers and exhibitors. Buffet lunch and tea/coffee throughout the day is provided. For further information please contact [email protected] [nofollow] or telephone 0800 008 7464. 

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300573.0#ixzz2Iz249uRY


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Some more information -  Some of the Expert speakers & Seminars are on:

Unexplained diagnosis, what next?
The Role of the Nurse in your treatment cycle
Improving the odds of IVF working for you
The Embryologist and current advancements
Getting pregnant when age gets in the way
The fertility rollercoaster
Male factors

Wide range of speakers and exhibitors under one roof.  
This is an opportunity to listen and speak to fertility experts. Tea/Coffee throughout the day with buffet lunch. 

£5 Individuals      
£10 Professionals	

To book a place Freephone 0800 008 7464
Monday-Friday 9am to 5pm
Alternatively contact [email protected]


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

Just an update on some of the exhibitors who will be attending the event :

Infertility Network               
Fertility Focus
Ace Babes 
Clinic Tambre, Madrid
IVF Scotland 
Fertile Mind
GCRM 
Duo Fertility
The Nuffield 
Fertility Focus
The Natural Fertility Clinic	                            
Burdica Biomed Ltd


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Only a couple of places left


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking forward to meeting you all who have booked tomorrow


----------

